# Can Spearing (Silversides) Be A Staple For Rb?



## SillyGoose (Jul 10, 2016)

got 4 RB in a 75 ranging from 3.5" to 5.5" ..they smash these spearing like nothing else, such an easy feed ..they do well with night crawlers too ..I also give them frozen blood worm and Mysis shrimp cubes, but they react to these at a lesser degree.

thoughts?


----------



## SillyGoose (Jul 10, 2016)

forgot to mention I do give beef heart, but surprisingly there is little to no reaction


----------

